
The Women’s Petition Against Coffee of 1674 - hoffmannesque
https://resobscura.blogspot.com/2017/04/that-newfangled-abominable-heathenish.html
======
gus_massa
dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14068253](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14068253)
(135 point, 4 days ago, 19 comments)

